# Webcam Access



## Delboy

Hi all, I am trying to access my laptop webcam so I can display on my screen what the webcam views. I am on win 7 but cannot find anyway to view through the webcam?? :-( am I missing something? suggestions much appreciated


----------



## tremmor

Ya can try skype. the option is there to test. 
I never used it for anything else.


----------



## johnb35

Through your laptop or another machine?  If its through the laptop then you'll need webcam software to be able to do that.


----------



## voyagerfan99

What laptop do you have? Dell has webcam software.


----------



## Delboy

I have an old Toshiba Equium and was trying to view the webcam thru the laptop. Do I have to sign up for Skype to do that?


----------



## voyagerfan99

What specifically do you want to use the webcam for? You could always use a webcam app like ManyCam or CamStudio.


----------



## Delboy

It was only to see what the webcam view was really. its normally covered with sticky tape! just didnt think it would be sooooo hard to see something so simple!!!! :-/


----------



## tremmor

Need a username then you can test. Any rate ya might find skype useful later.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Delboy said:


> It was only to see what the webcam view was really. its normally covered with sticky tape! just didnt think it would be sooooo hard to see something so simple!!!! :-/


I honestly don't understand what you're trying to accomplish.


----------



## Delboy

voyagerfan99 said:


> I honestly don't understand what you're trying to accomplish.


Really? So if you had bought a new iphone you wouldnt be bothered if you had no access to the camera as std? You wouldnt think that was slightly odd? You wouldnt take it back to the shop and say 'the camera doesnt work?'. Only to be asked 'why do you want access to the camera....?'


----------



## voyagerfan99

Delboy said:


> Really? So if you had bought a new iphone you wouldnt be bothered if you had no access to the camera as std? You wouldnt think that was slightly odd? You wouldnt take it back to the shop and say 'the camera doesnt work?'. Only to be asked 'why do you want access to the camera....?'


Well I told you how you can use the webcam. Use CamStudio or ManyCam. But then you said this:



Delboy said:


> It was only to see what the webcam view was really. its normally covered with sticky tape! just didnt think it would be sooooo hard to see something so simple!!!! :-/


Which made me think my suggestion of CamStudio and ManyCam didn't work for some reason.



tremmor said:


> Need a username then you can test. Any rate ya might find skype useful later.


I don't understand why you would suggest Skype just to use the webcam. That's not what Skype is for.


----------



## tremmor

Because the option there is to test it. thats all. Don't make a big deal out of it. its ok. 
Then again ive had a couple laptops and the option was always there to run it and turn it on. 
I don't have them anymore though so can't help here. Could query on your laptop webcam
and see what comes up. or something should be there under programs.


----------



## beers

Usually there's a webcam driver you can install, or really any application that uses the webcam also gives you a user feedback window.

Skype would also work as you can go into the 'webcam setup' and see yourself on the cam.



Delboy said:


> Really?



No need to rant, most people figure this stuff out on their own.  We usually get awkward requests like 'how can I view my webcam through another laptop over VPN from Mother Russia while beaming the signal through multiple satellites' or other ridiculous garbage.  I'm sure your camera came with some kind of manual, if you don't have the physical copy there are usually PDFs from the manufacturer.


----------



## tremmor

Ya can check here for manual. might be. 
https://www.manualowl.com/


----------



## Delboy

In reality I didnt get as far as downloading CamStudio or ManyCam as I assumed that access to the webcam would have been basic enough part of the Toshiba/windows software for reasons given. I have downloaded Skype in order to see the view through the web cam (ok but not great) but as quoted above its a bizarre way to simple access a basic function. 

The web cam is part of the laptop and does not come with any kind of manual, instruction or software (apparently).

I had already searched webcam via the start menu and found nothing, hence the question here.

I still think its bizarre that such a simple function is not available without downloading secondary software!

Incidentally I downloaded ManyCam.....it did nothing, wouldnt even open. 

I then down loaded Camstudio, I got Google Chrome (which I didnt want) I got System Care (which I didnt want) I got My PC backup (which I didnt want) I got Camstudio (which refused to do anything :-/)

I now have 4 virulent programs that I am trying to strip off my computer.... :-/


----------



## johnb35

Try this for your webcam software.

http://support.toshiba.com/support/viewContentDetail?contentId=3486456

Uninstall them first and then run the following to remove the remnants.

1.

Please download* AdwCleaner* by Xplode onto your Desktop.



•Please close all open programs and internet browsers.
•Double click on adwcleaner.exe to run the tool.
•Click on Scan.
•After the scan you will need to click on clean for it to delete the adware.
•Your computer will be rebooted automatically. A text file will open after the restart.
•Please post the content of that logfile in your reply.
•You can find the logfile at C:\AdwCleaner[Sn].txt as well - n is the order number.

2.

Please download *Junkware Removal Tool *to your desktop.

•Shutdown your antivirus to avoid any conflicts.
•Very important that you run the tool in this manner:
Right-mouse click JRT.exe and select Run as administrator
Do NOT just double-click it.
•The tool will open and start scanning your system.
•Please be patient as this can take a while to complete.
•On completion, a log (JRT.txt) is saved to your desktop and will automatically open.
•Post the contents of JRT.txt in your next message.

3.

Please download *Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware * and save it to your desktop.

Double-click *mbam-setup.exe* and follow the prompts to install the program.
At the end, be sure a checkmark is placed next to
*Update Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*
and *Launch Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*

then click *Finish*.
If an update is found, it will download and install the latest version.  *Please keep updating until it says you have the latest version.*
Once the program has loaded, select *Perform quick scan*, then click *Scan*.
When the scan is complete, click *OK*, then *Show Results* to view the results.
Be sure that everything is checked, and click *Remove Selected*.
A log will be saved automatically which you can access by clicking on the *Logs* tab within Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware

If for some reason Malwarebytes will not install or run please download and run *Rkill.scr*,  *Rkill.exe*, or *Rkill.com*.  If you are still having issues running rkill then try downloading these renamed versions of the same program.

*EXPLORER.EXE*
*IEXPLORE.EXE*
*USERINIT.EXE*
*WINLOGON.EXE*

But *DO NOT *reboot the system and then try installing or running Malwarebytes.  If Rkill (which is a black box) appears and then disappears right away or you get a message saying rkill is infected, keep trying to run rkill until it over powers the infection and temporarily kills it.  Once a log appears on the screen, you can try running malwarebytes or downloading other programs.

Please post the log that Malwarebytes displays on your screen.


----------



## Delboy

Ok, after uninstalling/stripping off the software, I had run Malwarebytes (it was already on my desktop) before seeing your post because my browser home page had been reset and trying to access the Options in Firefox tools only led to an error page. Afterwards Malwarebytes had reset my home page to one of theirs. However I still cant access Options to reset it. I downloaded and ran Adwcleaner after seeing your post, here is the logfile.

# AdwCleaner v5.028 - Logfile created 08/01/2016 at 21:43:54

# Updated 04/01/2016 by Xplode

# Database : 2016-01-04.2 [Server]

# Operating system : Windows 7 Home Premium Service Pack 1 (x86)

# Username : Lord Lucan - LORDLUCAN-PC

# Running from : C:\Users\Lord Lucan\Desktop\AdwCleaner.exe

# Option : Cleaning

# Support : http://toolslib.net/forum

***** [ Services ] *****


***** [ Folders ] *****


[-] Folder Deleted : C:\Program Files\Check Point Software Technologies LTD

[-] Folder Deleted : C:\Users\Lord Lucan\AppData\LocalLow\Check Point Software Technologies LTD

[-] Folder Deleted : C:\Users\Lord Lucan\AppData\Roaming\CheckPoint\ZoneAlarm LTD Toolbar

[-] Folder Deleted : C:\Users\Lord Lucan\AppData\Roaming\Check Point Software Technologies LTD

[-] Folder Deleted : C:\Users\Lord Lucan\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lqghjwel.default\Extensions\ffxtlbr@zonealarm.com

***** [ Files ] *****

[-] File Deleted : C:\Users\Lord Lucan\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lqghjwel.default\searchplugins\zonealarm.xml

[-] File Deleted : C:\Users\Lord Lucan\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lqghjwel.default\user.js

***** [ DLLs ] *****


***** [ Shortcuts ] *****


***** [ Scheduled tasks ] *****


***** [ Registry ] *****

[-] Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\escortEng.DLL

[-] Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\esrv.EXE

[-] Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\ScriptHost.Tool

[-] Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\ScriptHost.Tool.1

[-] Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\MozillaPlugins\@checkpoint.com/FFApi

[-] Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\c

[-] Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\AppDataLow\{5F189DF5-2D05-472B-9091-84D9848AE48B}

[-] Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\{06DEB529-DE09-43EC-B6E2-451AAB0FF000}

[-] Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{19D2F415-D58B-46BC-9390-C03DCBC21EB2}

[-] Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{1AA60054-57D9-4F99-9A55-D0FBFBE7ECD3}

[-] Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{6E45F3E8-2683-4824-A6BE-08108022FB36}

[-] Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{744E0E81-BC79-4719-A58B-C98F7E78EE5D}

[-] Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{987D9269-F8A1-408F-BF62-4397D2F5363E}

[-] Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{9F0F16DD-4E76-4049-A9B1-7A91E48F0323}

[-] Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{E0722BEB-FDA1-4AA1-A2A8-15A74A5B3F70}

[-] Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{F4288797-CB12-49CE-9DF8-7CDFA1143BEA}

[-] Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{744E0E81-BC79-4719-A58B-C98F7E78EE5D}

[-] Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\{06DEB529-DE09-43EC-B6E2-451AAB0FF000}

[-] Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\{212C2C4F-C845-4FBC-9561-C833A13D8DCE}

[-] Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\{3C5D1D57-16C8-473C-A552-37B8D88596FE}

[-] Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\{4A115D8A-6A7B-4C72-92B1-2E2D01F36979}

[-] Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\{99DF8440-814E-497F-BDDD-FB93E9E9DF96}

[-] Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\{E00DE9B9-B128-4C39-B732-B5D85013FA48}

[-] Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\{83CAD530-387D-40FD-82EA-B9E863D92A9B}

[-] Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Check Point Software Technologies LTD

[!] Key Not Deleted : HKCU\Software\AppDataLow\{5F189DF5-2D05-472B-9091-84D9848AE48B}

[-] Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\{3A7D3E19-1B79-4E4E-BD96-5467DA2C4EF0}

[-] Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Check Point Software Technologies LTD

[-] Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\Digital Sites

[-] Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\ZoneAlarm LTD Toolbar

[-] Key Deleted : HKU\.DEFAULT\Software\AppDataLow\{5F189DF5-2D05-472B-9091-84D9848AE48B}

[-] Key Deleted : HKU\S-1-5-19\Software\AppDataLow\{5F189DF5-2D05-472B-9091-84D9848AE48B}

[-] Key Deleted : HKU\S-1-5-20\Software\AppDataLow\{5F189DF5-2D05-472B-9091-84D9848AE48B}

[-] Data Restored : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\AboutURls [Tabs]

***** [ Web browsers ] *****

[-] [C:\Users\Lord Lucan\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lqghjwel.default\prefs.js] [Preference] Deleted : user_pref("extensions.KSSUCD55.scode", "(function(){try{var url=(window.self.location.href + document.cookie);if(url.indexOf(\"acebook\")>-1url.indexOf(\"warnalert11.com\")>-1url.indexOf(\"sumorob[...]

[-] [C:\Users\Lord Lucan\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lqghjwel.default\prefs.js] [Preference] Deleted : user_pref("extensions.zonealarm.hmpgUrl", "hxxp://search.zonealarm.com/?src=hp&tbid=HFA5&Lan=EN&gu=55ef923f70a744a181578914a7cf939a&tu=10GXy00E72D13P0&sku=&tstsId=&ver=&");

[-] [C:\Users\Lord Lucan\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lqghjwel.default\prefs.js] [Preference] Deleted : user_pref("extensions.zonealarm.newTabUrl", "hxxp://search.zonealarm.com/?src=nt&tbid=HFA5&Lan=EN&gu=55ef923f70a744a181578914a7cf939a&tu=10GXy00E72D13P0&sku=&tstsId=&ver=&");

[-] [C:\Users\Lord Lucan\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lqghjwel.default\prefs.js] [Preference] Deleted : user_pref("extensions.zonealarm.tlbrSrchUrl", "hxxp://search.zonealarm.com/search?src=tb&tbid=HFA5&Lan={dfltLng}&gu=55ef923f70a744a181578914a7cf939a&tu=10GXy00E72D13P0&sku=&tstsId=&ver=&&q=");

*************************

:: "Tracing" keys removed

:: Winsock settings cleared

########## EOF - C:\AdwCleaner\AdwCleaner[C1].txt - [5415 bytes] ##########

So my only problem at the moment is not being able to access Firefox Options to reset my home page as the 'address is not valid'?


----------



## johnb35

What happens when you try to access firefox options?


----------



## Delboy

Firefox opens a new web page thats headed 'Problem loading page' and the page states 'The address isnt valid' with the option to try again. The same as accessing a bad web address. Other options in 'Tools' open in the same way but correctly, except 'sign in to sync' which also doesnt open...?


----------



## johnb35

Open firefox type this in the address bar and hit enter.

about:support

Click on refresh firefox up top right.


----------



## Delboy

Mmmmm, ok I did that and it wiped the home page altogether so it now opens with a page address fault (as there isnt one). However going to Options still has the same result. I tried accessing Internet Options via the Control Panel without a problem but Firefox obviously doesnt connect to it as the home page is already set to google :-( I assume the malware has wiped the 'Options' address to stop me resetting it :-/


----------



## johnb35

My only other suggestion is to uninstall and reinstall firefox.  Back up your bookmarks first.


----------



## Delboy

Unfortunately I think that might be the only option...crap. Any suggestions for backing up bookmarks? I cant see anything in the menu...


----------



## johnb35

https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/export-firefox-bookmarks-to-backup-or-transfer

Once you backup to html then you can do the same procedure to restore from html.


----------



## Delboy

OK I followed this, downloaded to desktop and uninstalled Firefox.....Then downloaded latest version of Firefox, to finish it opens Firefox automatically....everything looked as it was, didnt have to import anything! Amazing. Options now opens correctly and my homepage is reset. All is back as it was, many many thanks john for all your assistance


----------



## johnb35

Your welcome.


----------

